# Napier, The 'Young Ladies College'



## kwg

Sometime in the mid 60's, Weirbank I think, Napier NZ. We were on a regular phosphate run into the port for several months. A directive (from HO London maybe) that the ship was to be 'adopted' by a local 'Young Ladies College' who would be visiting us whilst in port. As the 3M I was 'volunteered' to escort the 'Young Ladies' and show them round the ship. Help was not on offer from any of the Apps or Officers, including the OM.

Saturday afternoon, a party of 30 of the most beautiful and well mannered young Maori Ladies in their college uniforms arrived, all aged 14 to 17 yrs old. Within 10 minutes the Apps and other Officers were on parade in their best uniforms to get involved.
I had no trouble finding support for our other visits to Napier.

As a result there were many shore-side invites, especially the Apps and a steady flow of correspondence between the ship and college students.


----------

